# Look the part



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2015)

I really do like to look smart on the golf course.
I believe if I feel good I will play good more often than not.
Last weekend I played in a pro-am qualifier with 3 players that I have played
with many times before.
One of the guys walked on the first tee with the dirtiest shoes you likely to see.
It looked like he had been jumping in mud last winter and had let the mud go hard
on his shoes.
To be honest I was bemused.
It takes a couple of minutes to clean your shoes after a round.
They are expensive and will last longer if looked after.
Do you think its disrespectful to your fc if you turn up scruffy and covered in mud.
Maybe im being a bit of a fuddy duddy here[something to moan about I suppose]
He also walked off after 7 holes because he was playing rubbish,but thats for another
day.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm with you PJ. In life too, not just golf. look smart, think smart, work smart, play smart.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I really do like to look smart on the golf course.
I believe if I feel good I will play good more often than not.
Last weekend I played in a pro-am qualifier with 3 players that I have played
with many times before.
One of the guys walked on the first tee with the dirtiest shoes you likely to see.
It looked like he had been jumping in mud last winter and had let the mud go hard
on his shoes.
To be honest I was bemused.
It takes a couple of minutes to clean your shoes after a round.
They are expensive and will last longer if looked after.
Do you think its disrespectful to your fc if you turn up scruffy and covered in mud.
Maybe im being a bit of a fuddy duddy here[something to moan about I suppose]
He also walked off after 7 holes because he was playing rubbish,but thats for another
day.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you totally 

I like looking the part - like to be smart and tidy and clean in regards my clothes and shoes 

Like to make sure I'm co ordinated colour wise and as you say if I feel good I believe I can play good 

I'm happy to make a little bit of effort to be tidy and smart. Give my shoes a quick clean , trouser , shirt and jumper clean and ironed. Present yourself well on the golf course


----------



## Jabba (Apr 8, 2015)

I turn up cleaned, pressed and polished but I still look like 2lbs of crap in a 1lb bag 

I honestly don't care how my FC's dress.


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2015)

Id be far more upset that he walked off after 7 holes than having a bit of mud on his shoes!

I often leave shoes in my locker and needed a "winter" pair the other day instead of spikeless ones, the pair I had werent overly clean but hey ho, rather that than fall over


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm with you PJ, I like to present a clean smart image on he first tee.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Couldn't care less if I tried.... I've better things to get narked about than the state of someone's shoes. As long as they're personable and decent company they can be wearing bloody work boots for me.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 8, 2015)

Saying it's disrespectful to your playing partners is just silly.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 8, 2015)

fundy said:



			Id be far more upset that he walked off after 7 holes than having a bit of mud on his shoes!

I often leave shoes in my locker and needed a "winter" pair the other day instead of spikeless ones, the pair I had werent overly clean but hey ho, rather that than fall over
		
Click to expand...


This.... Funny hole to walk from too? 9 is not far away...


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 8, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Couldn't care less if I tried.... I've better things to get narked about than the state of someone's shoes. As long as they're personable and decent company they can be wearing* bloody work boots* for me.
		
Click to expand...

As long as they are not standing on your line!

I can't understand why people get so het up about *other* people's shoes.
Sure- buff and polish your own, but don't judge me if my shoes are not pristine.

Quite frankly after this winter's mud bath, my shoes got a blast from the air jet, and maybe a rub with my bag towel, but am I really going to spend time making them spotlessly clean when they are going to be covered in mud by the second hole ?

Lighten up chaps!


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow.

I generally don't notice what shoes people are wearing never mind if they are dirty or not!! I played in a fourball last night and I couldn't tell you what any if the guys were wearing!

I give my shoes the odd wipe with a baby wipe and clothes are washed etc but not overly anal about what folk wear.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Apr 8, 2015)

As long as they're good company, keep up with play and are ready to play when it's their turn they could be wearing jeans, a St Mirren top and a pair of manky Sambas for all I care.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 8, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Couldn't care less if I tried.... I've better things to get narked about than the state of someone's shoes. As long as they're personable and decent company they can be wearing bloody work boots for me.
		
Click to expand...

What he said.  Life really is too short to worry about how someone is dressed.  By all means dress to impress if it makes you feel better about yourself. But don't judge others who don't as judging people by how they conform to an uniform is a bit last century.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 8, 2015)

I will only play with people wearing pristine top of the range Footjoys, Eccos or Adidas shoes.


Anyone else is just a chomper


----------



## matchrat (Apr 8, 2015)

You probably wouldn't like playing with me - bought some shoes on sale for winter and to be honest haven't cleaned them since I bought them. Doesn't help that they were once white. Looking forward to getting out tonight after work and wearing my new clean summer shoes.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm happy enough to play in scruffy, but suitable gear. I'd rather be scruffy/innocuous but comfortable than dressed like a peacock that some folk like! Certainly a Chomper D4S (not just from a dress sense). Though the really scruffy, effective, Winter Adidas shoes will shortly be changed for far better quality Adidas ones, or really comfy Eccos!   

I'd never walk off part way through the round, just because my play was scruffy though! I've experienced others doing it a couple of times though - including a guy I often play with who is extremely determined in other aspects of his life (one of only 2 cases where attitude on a golf course is at odds with attitude in real life)!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Couldn't care less if I tried.... I've better things to get narked about than the state of someone's shoes. As long as they're personable and decent company they can be wearing bloody work boots for me.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure your jesting when you say work boots.
Im certainly not saying I wont play with anyone with dirty shoes and I definitely
don't get wound up about it at all.
I just don't understand it,you can pay a lot of money for shoes and im sure it will
prolong the life of the shoes.
I suppose it does boil down[as Rooter]points out the same in lifes aspects.
Maybe disrespectful to FC was a little over the top,but maybe just having a bit of
pride in how you look.
As I said I dress smartly because it makes me feel good not because im better
than everyone else or snobbish,just got a little pride in my appearance that's all.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 8, 2015)

I like to be well-dressed on the course, but often my shoes let me down!

I just can't be bothered to clean them after a round.

In Dubai recently, I put them on and then had to take them off as the locker room attendant insisted on cleaning then for me! I now have lovely white shoes again following his damp cloth, scrub, white polish and buff job!

And yes, I tipped him generously!

Having seen how clean they are, I shall be making more of an effort to keep them that way.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 8, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I will only play with people wearing pristine top of the range Footjoys, Eccos or Adidas shoes.


Anyone else is just a chomper   

Click to expand...

But I have top of the range Ecco's. And I am a chomper.


----------



## tsped83 (Apr 8, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Wow.

I generally don't notice what shoes people are wearing never mind if they are dirty or not!! I played in a fourball last night and I couldn't tell you what any if the guys were wearing!

I give my shoes the odd wipe with a baby wipe and clothes are washed etc but not overly anal about what folk wear.
		
Click to expand...

Amen brother. A few try hards evidently on here.


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2015)

Bratty said:



			I like to be well-dressed on the course, but often my shoes let me down!

I just can't be bothered to clean them after a round.

In Dubai recently, I put them on and then had to take them off as the locker room attendant insisted on cleaning then for me! I now have lovely white shoes again following his damp cloth, scrub, white polish and buff job!

And yes, I tipped him generously!

Having seen how clean they are, I shall be making more of an effort to keep them that way.
		
Click to expand...

Did you pay extra for the buff job ?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 8, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			But I have top of the range Ecco's. And I am a chomper.
		
Click to expand...

And Homer has around 20 pairs of HisJoys and Classics and he's ..... well, Homer!


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I will only play with people wearing pristine top of the range Footjoys, Eccos or Adidas shoes.


Anyone else is just a chomper   

Click to expand...

 Phew I am not a chomper.

Mind you I try not to play with golfers that use shovels.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 8, 2015)

richart said:



			Phew I am not a chomper.

Mind you I try not to play with golfers that use shovels.

Click to expand...

They're not shovels........they are just...................well................slightly large....................with a bit thicker than normal top edge.


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 8, 2015)

Crikey!  Why on earth would anyone care what someone they were playing with wears!!?????

One of my mates had been wearing shoes that were not just laughing, they were unattached to the sole from heel to toe on one foot for a couple of months (and over winter) until he finally bought a new pair a few weeks back.

Ok I got angry everytime I saw them but it was only faux anger, just to wind him up.  And regardless, it hardly affects the way I play!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm another who has always tried to look smart in any sport he's played. It was dear old dad that told me if you at least look the part you'll feel the part. As to what the playing partners where, I don't really care what they look like (as long as they have golfing attire of course)


----------



## Joff (Apr 8, 2015)

You'd only look smart if you put a hat on, Tony.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 8, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Im sure your jesting when you say work boots.
Im certainly not saying I wont play with anyone with dirty shoes and I definitely
don't get wound up about it at all.
I just don't understand it,you can pay a lot of money for shoes and im sure it will
prolong the life of the shoes.
I suppose it does boil down[as Rooter]points out the same in lifes aspects.
Maybe disrespectful to FC was a little over the top,but maybe just having a bit of
pride in how you look.
As I said I dress smartly because it makes me feel good not because im better
than everyone else or snobbish,just got a little pride in my appearance that's all.
		
Click to expand...

I've got pride in my appearance...
At Least I put my makeup on before hitting the course.
How many others of you can say that...?


----------



## thorshammer (Apr 8, 2015)

richart said:



			Phew I am not a chomper.

Mind you I try not to play with golfers that use shovels.

Click to expand...

What's a chomper?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2015)

Joff said:



			You'd only look smart if you put a hat on, Tony.
		
Click to expand...

Lol as your well aware me and hats don't work


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 8, 2015)

thorshammer said:



			What's a chomper?
		
Click to expand...








Or


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 8, 2015)

As a mate of mine used to say "Look 69, think 79, shoot 89.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm with you Tony. I like to look the part when on the golf course and look clean tidy and smart. Infact I'm like that in all walks of life, I wouldn't even nip down the shop for a bottle of milk looking scruffy. 

I saw a really nice white and blue golf shirt a couple of weeks ago and had to buy it. I wanted to wear it with white shorts so now I had a problem. What belt do I wear, I have black, brown or white. The better option was to go out and buy a matching blue one so I was color coordinated. So that's exactly what I did.........infact it is what I'm wearing in my avatar.

What has always annoyed me is the attitude of some towards outfits suitable for golf. But as long as your wearing trousers and a a collared shirt you are deemed to be dressed correctly to play golf. The fact that I look smarter in my jeans and a collarless shirt than 50% of the senior section do when playing golf at Spalding golf club doesn't matter, but that is just turning up old arguments.......


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 8, 2015)

I regularly just chuck my water proofs over my work gear (builder) and get out on the course, nobody can tell what's underneath so who cares?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			I regularly just chuck my water proofs over my work gear (builder) and get out on the course, nobody can tell what's underneath so who cares?
		
Click to expand...

Im guessing the people that have decided the dress code.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			I regularly just chuck my water proofs over my work gear (builder) and get out on the course, nobody can tell what's underneath so who cares?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps not ideal in the middle of summer?


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2015)

I played 9 holes the other day with a guy who oversees the tesco delivery service locally. Only realised he was wearing work trousers and a tescos polo shirt when he told me what he did. To me he was dressed fine for golf but expect a few other may have raised an eyebrow


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im guessing the people that have decided the dress code.
		
Click to expand...

And why would they care what he's got on underneath his acceptable attire!!??? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; what next, pant inspection?


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Perhaps not ideal in the middle of summer?
		
Click to expand...

Of course, I am talking through winter!


----------



## Bratty (Apr 8, 2015)

richart said:



			Did you pay extra for the buff job ?

Click to expand...

It's funny, but you were one of the last people I thought would make that sort of comment!

Down in my estimations, Rich!


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 8, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			And why would they care what he's got on underneath his acceptable attire!!??? &#62978;&#62978;&#62978; what next, pant inspection?
		
Click to expand...

Don't be putting ideas in their heads!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im guessing the people that have decided the dress code.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously??????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			And why would they care what he's got on underneath his acceptable attire!!??? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; what next, pant inspection?
		
Click to expand...

Who knows - all depends on what club it is and how they are with their dress code.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 8, 2015)

God forbid that Dress code starts telling us what to wear *under* our visible clothes


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who knows - all depends on what club it is and how they are with their dress code.
		
Click to expand...

I know, and waterproofs suffice so don't worry yourself pet.


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 8, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			God forbid that Dress code starts telling us what to wear *under* our visible clothes
		
Click to expand...

By the sounds of it, some on here think they would be in their right! &#128516; I think I'd go commando and not hesitate to drop em if challenged, despite where I was!


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 8, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			By the sounds of it, some on here think they would be in their right! &#62980; I think I'd go commando and not hesitate to drop em if challenged, despite where I was!
		
Click to expand...

As long as all your kit is clean, including your balls:mmm:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			God forbid that Dress code starts telling us what to wear *under* our visible clothes
		
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to reconsider the silk knickers and Lacey bra ensemble I had planned for tomorrow's round now. Purely for comfort you understand


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'm beginning to reconsider the silk knickers and Lacey bra ensemble I had planned for tomorrow's round now. Purely for comfort you understand 

Click to expand...

Nice feeling against the skin


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 8, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'm beginning to reconsider the silk knickers and Lacey bra ensemble I had planned for tomorrow's round now. Purely for comfort you understand 

Click to expand...

Welcome to the world of Women's golf...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'm beginning to reconsider the silk knickers and Lacey bra ensemble I had planned for tomorrow's round now. Purely for comfort you understand 

Click to expand...

I thought that was for weekend use only?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 8, 2015)

Not sure I'd say it was disrespectful, but I like to be smart with clean shoes.


----------



## hovis (Apr 8, 2015)

There are some funny folk on here. Have you actually taken a step back and had a look at yourself?
 Dirty shoes are disrespectful to others? ''have a day off ''  why should you care?  Unless his getting in your car after then don't let it bother you


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Lol as your well aware me and hats don't work

Click to expand...

Can I suggest a balacalava then...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

No way would I ever consider dirty shoes as disrespectful. Many times I've seen guys that look like they've raided a charity shop, with all sorts of ill fitting clothing (holes in jumpers etc) who have gone out and played better than handicap. It's not what you wear! If you subscribe into the look smart camp as I do fine. If not, as long as it's valid golf attire then crack on. Turn up, keep up and have fun


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 8, 2015)

I lived a large part of my life caring about what other people thought of me and I was the worse for it.  As such, I no longer structure my existence on how I present myself, using my personal values to guide me.  In this vein, I am less judgemental about others, more open to those whose values resonate with my own.  Unsurprisingly, appearance on a tee box in the middle of a field does not feature highly on how I perceive individuals.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2015)

If my muvky shoes wind someone up then I'm 1 up on the first tee..!:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2015)

Imurg said:



			If my muvky shoes wind someone up then I'm 1 up on the first tee..!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thought you didnt like match play


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

Surprised how many forumers are content with dirty gear, be it shoes or clubs



Re the OP, whether they care or not the Manky Shoe Mob are certainly making a statement on the 1st tee... it probably says 'I care so little about playing golf with you today I couldn't even be bothered to clean my shoes'

Like many the first dress code I had to comply with was the school uniform and while I wasn't let loose with the iron etc cleaning my own shoes was certainly down to me, I'm pretty sure that had I turned up in shoes in a condition that I see prior to teeing off then the headmaster would have had words (& before anyone says its different, how exactly? they are both dress codes to be complied with) 

An acceptable condition of the attire/dress code at your club is implied even if not stated, whether you are a member or guest

You can't really say 'they'll be dirty by the 3rd hole, that's not the point. Plenty here have said they also played organised rugby/football/cricket etc, who'd have turned up for a game with manky kit and expected the coach to say nowt because 'they'll be dirty again after 10 minutes' Really! 

Golf is a self policing sport not just for the rules but in how we conduct and present ourselves

I'm not some kind of dress code captain crusader but for anyone to suggest crud covered shoes doesn't matter a jot is wide of the mark 

Actually my position is that if your shoes are manky before we tee off it really doesn't matter to me... but it should matter to you!



As a side note, I've played with ladies many times, not once I have encountered one with manky shoes


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought you didnt like match play 

Click to expand...

I need all the help I can get


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2015)

Slab said:



			Re the OP, whether they care or not the Manky Shoe Mob are certainly making a statement on the 1st tee... it probably says 'I care so little about playing golf with you today I couldn't even be bothered to clean my shoes'
		
Click to expand...

I do tend to agree with this.
To me, it shows a total lack of respect.
Dirty clubs I can live with because they are not on show to the whole world.
But dirty shoes?
Scruffy git.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 9, 2015)

Lack of respect ? They're a pair of shoes!
Way too much over thinking here.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 9, 2015)

B



Hobbit said:



			Can I suggest a balacalava then...

Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			Lol as your well aware me and hats don't work

Click to expand...

You could always wear it back to front  

I like to be smart (questionable jumpers sometimes)
But it wouldn't worry me what my pp was looking like.
I play with Imurg all the time


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Lack of respect ? They're a pair of shoes!
Way too much over thinking here.
		
Click to expand...

Or not enough thought

In any other sport you turn up to play an organised comp/match/fixture with manky kit what would be the reaction?
(bit of a rhetorical question as I think we all know the answer) 

So why is it acceptable in golf


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Lack of respect ? They're a pair of shoes!
Way too much over thinking here.
		
Click to expand...

Lack of respect may have been the incorrect term.
But it definitely tells me something about the person.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 9, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Lack of respect may have been the incorrect term.
But it definitely tells me something about the person.
		
Click to expand...

It might tell you something about my shoes. It tells you nothing about me.
Judging others on their appearance says something about the Judge.

And on that, I'm out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm going to give my shoes a good clean before Sunday.


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I'm going to give my shoes a good clean before Sunday.   

Click to expand...

& chalk up that putterface for those backspin shots


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 9, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			God forbid that Dress code starts telling us what to wear *under* our visible clothes
		
Click to expand...

Some do, for exactly this "jeans under waterproofs" scenario.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 9, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			I lived a large part of my life caring about what other people thought of me and I was the worse for it.  As such, I no longer structure my existence on how I present myself, using my personal values to guide me.  In this vein, I am less judgemental about others, more open to those whose values resonate with my own.  Unsurprisingly, appearance on a tee box in the middle of a field does not feature highly on how I perceive individuals.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on! :clap:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 9, 2015)

Slab said:



			& chalk up that putterface for those backspin shots 

Click to expand...

Haha yeah, don't want to leave myself 'that' putt!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 9, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			I've got pride in my appearance...
At Least I put my makeup on before hitting the course.
How many others of you can say that...?
		
Click to expand...

I wore makeup to the prize giving once, does that count?


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Apr 9, 2015)

To quote Kevin Costner in "Bull Durham",  "you look classy, you play classy.  When you win 20 games in the show, you can dress like a slob and people will think you're colourful. Until then you're just a slob".

Totally agree about the impression muddy shoes can set on the first tee.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 9, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I wore makeup to the prize giving once, does that count?



Click to expand...

It's fine Karen, I'm sure Rick carries a blusher repair kit with him at all times just in case


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

So.......
Nice clean shoes on the first tee....
Walk through muddy area to get to ball.
Arrive at 2nd tee with muddy shoes
Same reaction..?


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			So.......
Nice clean shoes on the first tee....
Walk through muddy area to get to ball.
Arrive at 2nd tee with muddy shoes
Same reaction..?[/QUOTE

Nah, there's a game in progress, just like many other sports your kit might get dirty playing that game. (but that's ok because you can clean it after the game) 

'It might get mucky anyway' certainly isn't a credible reason not to start with clean kit
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

Slab said:





Imurg said:



			So.......
Nice clean shoes on the first tee....
Walk through muddy area to get to ball.
Arrive at 2nd tee with muddy shoes
Same reaction..?[/QUOTE

Nah, there's a game in progress, just like many other sports your kit might get dirty playing that game. (but that's ok because you can clean it after the game) 

'It might get mucky anyway' certainly isn't a credible reason not to start with clean kit
		
Click to expand...

So how do you know that his shoes haven't got mucky between practice ground and 1st tee..?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

Imurg said:





Slab said:



			So how do you know that his shoes haven't got mucky between practice ground and 1st tee..?
		
Click to expand...

I fear we're pushing the limits of the topic now, but where on earth is a player practicing to get their shoes in such a state (doubtless it'll happen and everyone will have dirty shoes and they'll all know why)

None of the dirty shoe gang have claimed they arrive with clean shoes but get them dirty practicing. I think everyone's been honest enough to indicate they do/don't clean before a game
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Bit late to the thread. Muddy shoes on first? Not bothered. Walking off after 7 holes? Bothered.

Apart from ilness, I've never walked off a course. You just never know when good form is just around the corner!


----------



## hovis (Apr 9, 2015)

Slab said:





Imurg said:



			So.......
Nice clean shoes on the first tee....
Walk through muddy area to get to ball.
Arrive at 2nd tee with muddy shoes
Same reaction..?[/QUOTE

Nah, there's a game in progress, just like many other sports your kit might get dirty playing that game. (but that's ok because you can clean it after the game) 

'It might get mucky anyway' certainly isn't a credible reason not to start with clean kit
		
Click to expand...

A question.   Would you clean and polish your car before a 100 mile winter trip in the rain?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

hovis said:





Slab said:



			A question.   Would you clean and polish your car before a 100 mile winter trip in the rain?
		
Click to expand...

Have done on occasion (& regretted it when seeing the weather but wouldn't mean its the last time I'd clean it) didn't wash it in the rain obviously, and if it helps my cars parked outside the office and its a bit manky at the moment, no wash in two weeks  

I'm struggling with the relevance to the thread topic though but I could counter with, would you wear last weeks polo shirt without washing it first?



Edit: anyway clean & polish the car is a 2-4 hour job... shoes 5 minutes
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

Slab said:





Imurg said:



			I fear we're pushing the limits of the topic now, but where on earth is a player practicing to get their shoes in such a state (doubtless it'll happen and everyone will have dirty shoes and they'll all know why)

None of the dirty shoe gang have claimed they arrive with clean shoes but get them dirty practicing. I think everyone's been honest enough to indicate they do/don't clean before a game
		
Click to expand...

If its a matchplay they may even have been out and played 9.....
Many reasons why shoes might not be pristine on the first tee...
And if it bothers you then you're thinking too much about it and not your own game..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hovis (Apr 9, 2015)

Slab said:





hovis said:



			Have done on occasion (& regretted it when seeing the weather but wouldn't mean its the last time I'd clean it) didn't wash it in the rain obviously, and if it helps my cars parked outside the office and its a bit manky at the moment, no wash in two weeks  

I'm struggling with the relevance to the thread topic though but I could counter with, would you wear last weeks polo shirt without washing it first?



Edit: anyway clean & polish the car is a 2-4 hour job... shoes 5 minutes
		
Click to expand...

If my clothes are clean after a round i put them back on the hanger.

Btw, i clean my shoes inbetween holes because the ocd in me hates looking down at mud splashes (just a quick wipe with a towel)   but for someone to say its disrespectful is rubbish.   Typical stuck up golf snobbery.    My pp could wear fish net stockings and i wouldn't care
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

Imurg said:





Imurg said:



_
*If its a matchplay they may even have been out and played 9.....*_
Many reasons why shoes might not be pristine on the first tee...
*And if it bothers you then you're thinking too much about it and not your own game*..
		
Click to expand...

Bold 1: but then I'd know I'd already played 9 with dirty shoe man & why our shoes were already manky wouldn't I
Bold 2: that's why I said earlier today that it didn't matter to me, just surprised by those opinions that differ from mine and trying to understand the point of view
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

hovis said:





Hovis said:



			If my clothes are clean after a round i put them back on the hanger.

Btw, i clean my shoes inbetween holes because the ocd in me hates looking down at mud splashes (just a quick wipe with a towel)   but for someone to say its disrespectful is rubbish.   Typical stuck up golf snobbery.    My pp could wear fish net stockings and i wouldn't care
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I would go as far as saying its disrespectful. Anyway I don't think how I dress is as a matter of respect to others, its more likely to be that clean golf kit isn't of any importance to dirty shoe man or they haven't even thought about it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Snelly (Apr 9, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			It might tell you something about my shoes. It tells you nothing about me.
Judging others on their appearance says something about the Judge.

And on that, I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you here.  Judging anything about someone's character by the cleanliness of their golf shoes (shoes that are designed for walking around on wet grass, mud and sand) is completely ridiculous in my opinion. 

But then I have never cleaned my golf shoes with anything apart from the air hose provided by the club. 


I am much more judgemental about golfers who turn up looking like they have just stepped out of a shop window in a pro shop with pristine kit, all the latest toys and no expense spared who then proceed to demonstrate that they are are not exactly brilliant at the game.   Those with all the gear and no idea are usually not much fun to play with.  Invariably armchair experts too who can always tell you what is wrong with your equipment or why you didn't hit the last shot as you wanted to. 

I also judge people with bad etiquette unfavourably as this does say something about the manners of a person.  

But these both pale into insignificance with people who are slow.  Anyone who slows the game down or makes the rest of the party wait at every turn is someone I will try to avoid ever playing with again. The pace of play will probably be the reason I eventually give the game up.   Slow players are killing golf but hey ho, at least their sodding shoes are clean.  :angry:


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

I keep misreading this thread title as "Look the prat" and it seems more appropriate. I try to treat others how I'd like to be treated and how a person chooses to dress has no bearing on their character or ability. Prejudice is not a nice characteristic to have, the sooner more people realise that the better off we'll be. But sadly, in our current age of vanity obsessed media, I don't see it improving any time soon.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I totally agree with you here.  Judging anything about someone's character by the cleanliness of their golf shoes (shoes that are designed for walking around on wet grass, mud and sand) is completely ridiculous in my opinion. 

But then I have never cleaned my golf shoes with anything apart from the air hose provided by the club. 


I am much more judgemental about golfers who turn up looking like they have just stepped out of a shop window in a pro shop with pristine kit, all the latest toys and no expense spared who then proceed to demonstrate that they are are not exactly brilliant at the game.   Those with all the gear and no idea are usually not much fun to play with.  Invariably armchair experts too who can always tell you what is wrong with your equipment or why you didn't hit the last shot as you wanted to. 

I also judge people with bad etiquette unfavourably as this does say something about the manners of a person.  

But these both pale into insignificance with people who are slow.  Anyone who slows the game down or makes the rest of the party wait at every turn is someone I will try to avoid ever playing with again. The pace of play will probably be the reason I eventually give the game up.   Slow players are killing golf but hey ho, at least their sodding shoes are clean.  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Damn.... I agree with Snelly !!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I totally agree with you here.  Judging anything about someone's character by the cleanliness of their golf shoes (shoes that are designed for walking around on wet grass, mud and sand) is completely ridiculous in my opinion. 

But then I have never cleaned my golf shoes with anything apart from the air hose provided by the club. 


I am much more judgemental about golfers who turn up looking like they have just stepped out of a shop window in a pro shop with pristine kit, all the latest toys and no expense spared who then proceed to demonstrate that they are are not exactly brilliant at the game.   Those with all the gear and no idea are usually not much fun to play with.*  Invariably armchair experts too who can always tell you what is wrong with your equipment or why you didn't hit the last shot as you wanted to. *

I also judge people with bad etiquette unfavourably as this does say something about the manners of a person.  

But these both pale into insignificance with people who are slow.  Anyone who slows the game down or makes the rest of the party wait at every turn is someone I will try to avoid ever playing with again. *The pace of play will probably be the reason I eventually give the game up.   Slow players are killing golf* but hey ho, at least their sodding shoes are clean.  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Agreed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I take it you disagree with everything not in bold Phil, especially as you replied in a similar manner to the OP?&#128540;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I take it you disagree with everything not in bold Phil, especially as you replied in a similar manner to the OP?&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the OP in liking to be smart when playing golf - it's the way i have gone through life - especially in the military - smart clothes , smart attitude. It doesn't take much to look presentable 

As for muddy shoes etc - I don't judge the person as such just wonder why couldn't just take 2 mins to give them a quick clean but plenty of shoes get muddy etc during the winter. Cleaning shoes is not just about being presentable it's also protecting the shoes longevity. Doesn't have to be a full blown clean every time you wear them - a quick wipe after blowing them with the air blast. 

As for the all the gear no idea type - loads of them but as long as they are happy then no issues .


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 9, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			To quote Kevin Costner in "Bull Durham",  "you look classy, you play classy.  When you win 20 games in the show, you can dress like a slob and people will think you're colourful. Until then you're just a slob".

Totally agree about the impression muddy shoes can set on the first tee.
		
Click to expand...

I wear black shoes in winter and wipe the worst of filth off them.
I don't wear white shoes when it's muddy so they are normally presentable (to me, at least)
I'm not OCD about my shoes. 
But even my worst enemy would never describe me as looking like a slob.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 9, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I totally agree with you here.  Judging anything about someone's character by the cleanliness of their golf shoes (shoes that are designed for walking around on wet grass, mud and sand) is completely ridiculous in my opinion. 

But then I have never cleaned my golf shoes with anything apart from the air hose provided by the club. 


I am much more judgemental about golfers who turn up looking like they have just stepped out of a shop window in a pro shop with pristine kit, all the latest toys and no expense spared who then proceed to demonstrate that they are are not exactly brilliant at the game.   Those with all the gear and no idea are usually not much fun to play with.  Invariably *18 h/cap* experts too who can always tell you what is wrong with your equipment or why you didn't hit the last shot as you wanted to. 

I also judge people with bad etiquette unfavourably as this does say something about the manners of a person.  

But these both pale into insignificance with people who are slow.  Anyone who slows the game down or makes the rest of the party wait at every turn is someone I will try to avoid ever playing with again. The pace of play will probably be the reason I eventually give the game up.   Slow players are killing golf but hey ho, at least their sodding shoes are clean.  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I agree completely (apart from the bit I've edited slightly). My shoes have never seen more than the air blower and a scrubbing brush/water provided at East Sussex National.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 9, 2015)

Mind you, I've moved to a club where they offer a shoe cleaning service, so I may yet join the OCD brigade


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think the walking off after 7 holes says more about the character than the state of his shoes, I've no interest whatsoever in the condition of my pp's attire, that's their business.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I think the walking off after 7 holes says more about the character than the state of his shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Unless it was for medical reasons, urgent work or a family issue I can't see why you'd do that.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 9, 2015)

FWIW My underwear is always clean, fresh and jasmine fragranced :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I think the walking off after 7 holes says more about the character than the state of his shoes, I've no interest whatsoever in the condition of my pp's attire, that's their business.
		
Click to expand...

You should play with PJ - surprised he lasted 7 holes 


Only seen one walk in and that was in my very first club champs - guy walked in after hitting tee shot on 6th a was a 19 HC and only dropped 3 shots by then


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Had a number of guys walk in after nine when it's been going badly. Very disappointing but at the end of the day it's suppose to be relaxation and a hobby so I guess if they aren't enjoying it then no point carrying on


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 9, 2015)

JustOne said:



			FWIW My underwear is always clean, fresh and jasmine fragranced :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Always good to know!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 9, 2015)

JustOne said:



			FWIW My underwear is always clean, fresh and jasmine fragranced :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


James.....I'm just about to eat my dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rickg (Apr 9, 2015)

JustOne said:



			FWIW My underwear is always clean, fresh and jasmine fragranced :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch for this....:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

rickg said:



			I can vouch for this....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

One can only imagine how :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2015)

I clean my golf shoes after every round. I ought to clean my clubs too, but I don't.

I always try to lose a clean ball though, they are easier to find. 

Allegedly.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2015)

JustOne said:



			FWIW My underwear is always clean, fresh and jasmine fragranced :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you bother wearing any. Doesn't it waste time removing them?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			I regularly just chuck my water proofs over my work gear (builder) and get out on the course, nobody can tell what's underneath so who cares?
		
Click to expand...

A proper builder would have womens tights on underneath in winter, or are you more of a stockings man?

I find that crud encrusted shoes keep you better balanced. I used to be a shoe cleaner, but since reading an article in the saddos gazzette, I stopped doing it and it led to me getting down to single figures........

Sheesh.

I can understand how some like to look smart, some not bothered, but to actually judge someone based on muddy shoes, that takes the biscuit.

Is there a muddy shoe scale - maybe like a litmus paper?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2015)

I used to dress in golf gear to go to the range but now I do go in jeans sometimes, but it still doesn't feel right!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I used to dress in golf gear to go to the range but now I do go in jeans sometimes, but it still doesn't feel right!
		
Click to expand...

That's because old people shouldn't wear jeans.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 10, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			That's because old people shouldn't wear jeans.
		
Click to expand...

My old man has some with an elasticated waist, he can hitch them right up to his nipples 

Those are proper old fellas jeans. 

Maybe chris shops at the same place?


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2015)

therod said:



			My old man has some with an elasticated waist, he can hitch them right up to his nipples 

Those are proper old fellas jeans.
		
Click to expand...

 Like father like son ?

I like cleaning my golf shoes. Love the smell of a bit of boot polish, leather, and whipped cream.


----------



## Sats (Apr 10, 2015)

I personally clean my shoes and clubs after every round (OCD) as far as my playing partners, as long as they're not breaching club rules regarding dress then I guess I'm not too fussed. It does irritate me when they've not brought any spare clothing for the bar/clubhouse though!


----------



## hovis (Apr 10, 2015)

Sats said:



			I personally clean my shoes and clubs after every round (OCD) as far as my playing partners, as long as they're not breaching club rules regarding dress then I guess I'm not too fussed. It does irritate me when they've not brought any spare clothing for the bar/clubhouse though!
		
Click to expand...

Spare clothing?   Don't you just chuck on a pair of shoes?


----------



## Snelly (Apr 10, 2015)

Sats said:



			I personally clean my shoes and clubs after every round (OCD) as far as my playing partners, as long as they're not breaching club rules regarding dress then I guess I'm not too fussed. It does irritate me when they've not brought any spare clothing for the bar/clubhouse though!
		
Click to expand...

 I think you should always change into a fresh shirt at least before going into the bar although it doesn't bother me when others don't.  Certainly doesn't irritate me, just find it a bit odd that people don't want to freshen themselves up a bit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I think you should always change into a fresh shirt at least before going into the bar although it doesn't bother me when others don't.  Certainly doesn't irritate me, just find it a bit odd that people don't want to freshen themselves up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Especially if trousers are muddy


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 10, 2015)

I just throw the whole oufit away after a round then wear new..

it's the way i roll


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I think you should always change into a fresh shirt at least before going into the bar although it doesn't bother me when others don't.  Certainly doesn't irritate me, just find it a bit odd that people don't want to freshen themselves up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

I will always put some deodarant on but not sure I could be bothered taking spare shirt every time especially for roll up games. I do take spare set though if it's wet or muddy so I guess I *could* do it every time. Laziness I guess


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll always shower after a round, and then depening on the weather, pop a tee shirt and shorts on or jeans if its coldish.  Couldnt not have a shower after golf and if im having a shower i'd not put what I was wearing back on!


----------



## Slab (Apr 10, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			I'll always shower after a round, and then depening on the weather, pop a tee shirt and shorts on or jeans if its coldish.  Couldnt not have a shower after golf and if im having a shower i'd not put what I was wearing back on!
		
Click to expand...

Same, if I'm staying for drinks or food (which is most of the time) then its shower and change. On the occasion I havnt then its not comfortable sitting in the bar


----------



## GeneralStore (Apr 10, 2015)

I wouldnt find it disrespectful that someone wouldnt clean their shoes 'for me' so to speak, we are not going on a date and they have ruined there chances of pulling because of the mud on their shoes.

Having said that, it definitely says something about the person, whether you like it or not. I dont think the shoes need to be spotless, but if they are completely covered in mud or clothes are dirty/smelling then I think that person might have hygene issues and doesnt take much pride or care in their appearance. 

Addressing another issue, why clean them if they are just going to get dirty would imply that you wouldnt ever make your bed because it will just get slept in again, nor clean your house...etc...etc... I am afriad that is an even more worrying thought process. 

At school we would get detention if our shoes werent polished at assembly, the sock rub technique was a favourite.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 10, 2015)

Haven't read all the replies but a great cure to dirty shoes .. baby wipes ,


quick rub after the round or shortly after and job is a good un , heavy dirt in the winter with the air thingy then quick rub round with the wipes , all gud


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 10, 2015)

Always look the part on and away from the course, i think its laziness but maybe just the way i was brought up


----------



## Snelly (Apr 10, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Always look the part on and away from the course, i think its laziness but maybe just the way i was brought up
		
Click to expand...

Possibly - just depends if you were brought up to be petty and judgemental I suppose.


----------



## Sats (Apr 10, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with taking pride in your appearance.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 10, 2015)

Sats said:



			There's nothing wrong with taking pride in your appearance.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely correct. However there is something wrong with judging others for not being the same.


----------



## Sats (Apr 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Absolutely correct. However there is something wrong with judging others for not being the same.
		
Click to expand...

Too true.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 10, 2015)

"Life is too short to stuff a mushroom" - Shirley Conran

I feel the same about buffing and polishing my golf shoes.

But I am obsessed about the state of my granite worktops. Each to his or her own!


----------



## rksquire (Apr 10, 2015)

How people look doesn't bother me, pristine or thrown together is no reflection of ability in my opinion.

When playing junior football as a youngster, we made a final and turned up to see the opposition in the car park getting of a nice coach, and looking groomed in nice shiny tracksuits - the polar opposite of us.  Our coach, a clever man who sensed we were thinking we were basically beaten before we'd even made the pitch turned to us and said loud enough for the opposition to hear "Any w****r can wear a tracksuit".  

We thrashed them.  I play a monthly society with a guy that looks like he's been dragged through 3 hedges backwards but is a fabulous player - always surprising people as they've assumed a certain ability from his appearance.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2015)

There was never going to be a right or wrong in this thread.
In the op I never judged the man in question I just thought it was a bit disrespectful
at the time.
After reading a couple of posts that was the wrong words.
Each to their own of course.

In life generally people do things different.
Some wash their car every day some don't.
So is the first obsessive and the other lazy,or does the first care what people think
and the other does not.
When I used to work in sales in the morning meeting you could quite easy see
who was prepared to have a good day and who was not.
Of course it never was always right but some had pride in their appearance and some did not.

When I played football we got fined for dirty boots so they were cleaned before every game.
Im certainly not saying we should all clean our shoes spotlessly but it is a 2 minute job
that prolongs the life of the shoe.
I do believe in general like others have said it says something about someone that turns
up scruffy and unclean,but it could easily say something about someone whos obsessive
in other aspects,imo.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 10, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			There was never going to be a right or wrong in this thread.
In the op I never judged the man in question I just thought it was a bit disrespectful
at the time.
After reading a couple of posts that was the wrong words.
Each to their own of course.

In life generally people do things different.
Some wash their car every day some don't.
So is the first obsessive and the other lazy,or does the first care what people think
and the other does not.
When I used to work in sales in the morning meeting you could quite easy see
who was prepared to have a good day and who was not.
Of course it never was always right but some had pride in their appearance and some did not.

When I played football we got fined for dirty boots so they were cleaned before every game.
Im certainly not saying we should all clean our shoes spotlessly but it is a 2 minute job
that prolongs the life of the shoe.
I do believe in general like others have said it says something about someone that turns
up scruffy and unclean,but it could easily say something about someone whos obsessive
in other aspects,imo.
		
Click to expand...

Yet again, just because I  don't lick my shoes clean after every round, it does not mean I am scruffy or unclean. 

I just have different priorities to you.

I tend to see beyond someone's shoes


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Yet again, just because I  don't lick my shoes clean after every round, it does not mean I am scruffy or unclean. 

I just have different priorities to you.

I tend to see beyond someone's shoes
		
Click to expand...

Lick my shoes[are you serious] wipe them clean.
I believe dirty shoes makes the person look scruffy.

Once again I was not judging the person at all I know him well and see him
almost everyday.

I hope your priorities are different to mine.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 10, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Lick my shoes[are you serious] wipe them clean.
I believe dirty shoes makes the person look scruffy.

Once again I was not judging the person at all I know him well and see him
almost everyday.

I hope your priorities are different to mine.
		
Click to expand...

Course I'm not serious about licking them clean!
(Must learn to use pointless smileys)

I spend all the time I save on shoe cleaning developing a sense of humour....

We'll never agree. If we ever play together, I'll make a special effort to clean my shoes, but you would see that the rest of me is not scruffy at all! I've even been told "I scrub up nicely"

I guess having worked in a career with a uniform in the past, I enjoy setting my own rules these days.
I'm very laid back


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 10, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Possibly - just depends if you were brought up to be petty and judgemental I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

im not petty or judgemental, i take pride in my appearance it doesn't  take much or long


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 10, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			im not petty or judgemental, i take pride in my appearance it doesn't  take much or long
		
Click to expand...

It might not take long but after I have spent half an hour slapping the makeup on so that small children do not run from me, screaming in terror....I haven't got time for shoes. (Insert smiley of your choice here)


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 10, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Do you think its disrespectful to your fc if you turn up scruffy and covered in mud.
		
Click to expand...

Yes... BUT everyones definition of scruffy is different.

Most of my golf gear is not new or second hand. I do iron it and keep it in decent condition but its a little faded and worn in places.

I only really have one "new" golf shirt but I never think of myself as offensive to other golfers!


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 10, 2015)

Can ill fitting clothes be described as scruffy?


----------



## DanFST (Apr 10, 2015)

Jesus christ, some people need to just get out and enjoy themselves.


----------



## hovis (Apr 10, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Jesus christ, some people need to just get out and enjoy themselves.
		
Click to expand...

By the sound of it one or two need to have a go at kissing a girl


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 10, 2015)

Bought a couple of new Nike shirts back in January in the Pro's sale which have been hanging up in the wardrobe until today.

So, sun shining and only a polo needed I donned the blue one. I felt like I looked the part and played some of my best golf this year. 

Could of course just be coincidence...or could it &#128515;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

Ordered some new Ping shirts yesterday. Few quid off at clubhouse golf.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 10, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ordered some new Ping shirts yesterday. Few quid off at clubhouse golf.
		
Click to expand...

Does your OCD about a single brand stretch to clothes aswell Homer!?


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 10, 2015)

hovis said:



			By the sound of it one or two need to have a go at kissing a girl
		
Click to expand...

Who am I?

Katy Perry?:whoo:


----------



## hovis (Apr 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Does your OCD about a single brand stretch to clothes aswell Homer!?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey homer,  just noticed your sig.  You like the ping dont ya!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Does your OCD about a single brand stretch to clothes aswell Homer!?
		
Click to expand...

I say "I", turns out HID has treated me although she's being coy on the colours and keeps saying "wait and see" Not sure why but sure it'll cost somewhere down the line. To be honest, Ping fit me perfectly, keep their shape and don't fade so I don't care what make it is. They tick all the boxes I look for in a shirt


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2015)

hovis said:



			Blimey homer,  just noticed your sig.  You like the ping dont ya!
		
Click to expand...

Hes got a Ping handicap as well.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 11, 2015)

Got to agree with Homer about Ping clothing, I think it is up there with the best of them. I have about 8 Ping Polo's and they all fit great, some are two seasons old and still look like new. I don't play the clubs, but the clothes get a definite nod from me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2015)

Playing tomorrow with 6 other forummers. Cleaned my shoes tonight, don't want anyone talking about me


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Playing tomorrow with 6 other forummers. Cleaned my shoes tonight, don't want anyone talking about me    

Click to expand...

Playing tomorrow with 15 other forumers. Might go into the garden and rub some mud on mine to deflect attention away from my golf!


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 12, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Playing tomorrow with 15 other forumers. Might go into the garden and rub some mud on mine to deflect attention away from my golf!
		
Click to expand...

Gary, if you turn up on the first tee with dirty shoes, smoking and with a poker chip ball marker the world might just end.....


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Gary, if you turn up on the first tee with dirty shoes, smoking and with a poker chip ball marker the world might just end..... 

Click to expand...

Just make sure you've got a chipper and a ball retriever in your bag too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Just make sure you've got a chipper and a ball retriever in your bag too
		
Click to expand...

And a black glove. 

Personally I don't care what a golfer dresses like (within the constraints of the dress code). As long as they are decent company for 4-5 hours I'm not bothered if they have dirty shoes or not


----------



## stevelev (Apr 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			It might tell you something about my shoes. It tells you nothing about me.
Judging others on their appearance says something about the Judge.

And on that, I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

It says that the judge as well as many others can see the scruffy bugger couldnt be bothered to make the effort to turn up clean and smart.

Scruffy is scruffy does, probably doesnt pick up dog muck after his pet or throws chewy on the pavement and drops litter:whoo:


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

stevelev said:



			It says that the judge as well as many others can see the scruffy bugger couldnt be bothered to make the effort to turn up clean and smart.

Scruffy is scruffy does, probably doesnt pick up dog muck after his pet or throws chewy on the pavement and drops litter:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: to you too!

I don't chew gum.
I don't have a dog.
I pick up other people's litter
And I don't insult other forum members on the basis of a bit of mud on their shoes


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2015)

You're holding a job interview.
One of your "candidates" arrives looking immaculate, the other turns up looking like he's slept in a hedge all night and has mud caked all over his shoes.
My "judgement call" tells me one made the effort, the other is a scruffy git who couldn't be bothered.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Apr 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You're holding a job interview.
One of your "candidates" arrives looking immaculate, the other turns up looking like he's slept in a hedge all night and has mud caked all over his shoes.
My "judgement call" tells me one made the effort, the other is a scruffy git who couldn't be bothered.
		
Click to expand...

And i thought it was just a round of golf, didn't realise it was for an interview


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			And i thought it was just a round of golf, didn't realise it was for an interview
		
Click to expand...

Errr...it was just an example


----------



## Slab (Apr 13, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			And i thought it was just a round of golf, didn't realise it was for an interview
		
Click to expand...

It is just a round of golf, but the level of disbelief on this thread that we may be â€˜judgedâ€™ on our appearance is a bit naive 

Everyone does it every day with virtually everyone we interact with, whatâ€™s more relevant is what (if any) importance we attach to that judgement (a better word would be opinion as judgement implies some penalty of sorts)

We meet people on the train, at work, on the course or on a golf forum and we form opinions about them based on the things they do, what they say & yes their appearance comes into that also (we even judge people based on their speed of play) 

I wouldnâ€™t check but itâ€™s possible that some defending the conditions of shoes as meaningless, irrelevant and â€˜unjudgeableâ€™ may well judge other golfers for their use of a chipper or their advice based on their handicap or hundreds of other measures we all use  

Bottom line, no one suggesting a DQ for dirty shoes or refusing to play etc etc but to suggest that we canâ€™t form an opinion of an FC with crud encrusted shoes (that being only one of the many things we'll use to form an opinion for that person) itâ€™s just not going to happen (but maybe attack is the best defence)


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 13, 2015)

Or, we could all try our best not to be judgemental Asshats. We may fail sometimes, but that shouldn't stop us trying. :thup:


----------



## Snelly (Apr 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You're holding a job interview.
One of your "candidates" arrives looking immaculate, the other turns up looking like he's slept in a hedge all night and has mud caked all over his shoes.
My "judgement call" tells me one made the effort, the other is a scruffy git who couldn't be bothered.
		
Click to expand...

This is not a good example.  One pair of shoes are for looking smart in the office (I assume in your example) and the other is for walking around on mud, dew-soaked grass and sand. One needs to be clean, the other doesn't as a quick, early morning stroll through the rough would clean off any thick mud anyway. 

Job interviews have nothing whatsoever in common with playing golf with friends.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 13, 2015)

Slab said:



			It is just a round of golf, but the level of disbelief on this thread that we may be â€˜judgedâ€™ on our appearance is a bit naive 

Everyone does it every day with virtually everyone we interact with, whatâ€™s more relevant is what (if any) importance we attach to that judgement (a better word would be opinion as judgement implies some penalty of sorts)

We meet people on the train, at work, on the course or on a golf forum and we form opinions about them based on the things they do, what they say & yes their appearance comes into that also (we even judge people based on their speed of play) 

I wouldnâ€™t check but itâ€™s possible that some defending the conditions of shoes as meaningless, irrelevant and â€˜unjudgeableâ€™ may well judge other golfers for their use of a chipper or their advice based on their handicap or hundreds of other measures we all use  

Bottom line, no one suggesting a DQ for dirty shoes or refusing to play etc etc but to suggest that we canâ€™t form an opinion of an FC with crud encrusted shoes (that being only one of the many things we'll use to form an opinion for that person) itâ€™s just not going to happen (but maybe attack is the best defence)
		
Click to expand...


You make a good point. The key thing here though is what criteria should you be using to form opinions about a person in this specific situation - the 1st tee of a golf course.  I am arguing that some mud on your shoes at this exact point is not a valuable basis on which to judge someone.  

If they were at a black tie dinner then yes, or an office with a smart dress code, or a party, or a wedding or countless other social situations where one needs to be properly spruced up. 

However, a muddy field on a January morning isn't quite the same and after 200 yards, the dew will have washed them clean anyway. 


Speed of play is a different kettle of fish though. If someone is a slow player, I personally think it speaks volumes about their character.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 13, 2015)

I wouldn't judge anyone else but I would feel self conscious if my own shoes weren't reasonably clean on the first tee.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Job interviews have nothing whatsoever in common with playing golf with friends.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree.
But dirty shoes (caked in mud) worn to either an interview or by somebody on the first tee smack of laziness.
What would you (and the world) have said if Jordon Spieth have turned up on the 1st tee at the Masters yesterday with his shoes plastered in mud.
Could be excused if he'd fallen into Rae's Creek on the way to the tee, but if the mud were still on there from the day before???
Scruffy git.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I fully agree.
But dirty shoes (caked in mud) worn to either an interview or by somebody on the first tee smack of laziness.
What would you (and the world) have said if Jordon Spieth have turned up on the 1st tee at the Masters yesterday with his shoes plastered in mud.
Could be excused if he'd fallen into Rae's Creek on the way to the tee, but if the mud were still on there from the day before???
Scruffy git.
		
Click to expand...

But what impact does it have on their Golfing ability?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			But what impact does it have on there Golf ability?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't ever mentioned "golf ability".
All I ever said was that a pair of shoes caked in mud on the 1st tee would tell me the person was a lazy git and not a lot of respect (for want of another word) for his playing partners.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 13, 2015)

Snelly said:



			You make a good point. The key thing here though is what criteria should you be using to form opinions about a person in this specific situation - the 1st tee of a golf course.  I am arguing that some mud on your shoes at this exact point is not a valuable basis on which to judge someone.  

If they were at a black tie dinner then yes, or an office with a smart dress code, or a party, or a wedding or countless other social situations where one needs to be properly spruced up. 

However, a muddy field on a January morning isn't quite the same and after 200 yards, the dew will have washed them clean anyway. 


Speed of play is a different kettle of fish though. If someone is a slow player, I personally think it speaks volumes about their character.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree.

Context is everything and some on here must always play on courses in pristine Augusta like conditions. On the vast majority of inland clay based courses, for six months of the year, if the shoes are clean at the outset they will not be after two or three holes.

Personally I keep my shoes reasonably clean at all times but the condition of others' footwear is not something on which I will base my opinion of them. After all I am about to spend three and a half plus hours with them so I would be far more interested in what sort of company they are likely to be based upon initial conversation.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 13, 2015)

Being Military I very much take pride in appearance and cleaning of shoes, but that is for my own self respect and pride, I certainly wouldn't judge someone else just by their shoes, I have no idea what there life is about, what if the rest of there appearance is smart?


----------



## Slab (Apr 13, 2015)

Snelly said:



			You make a good point. The key thing here though is what criteria should you be using to form opinions about a person in this specific situation - the 1st tee of a golf course.  I am arguing that some mud on your shoes at this exact point is not a valuable basis on which to judge someone.  

If they were at a black tie dinner then yes, or an office with a smart dress code, or a party, or a wedding or countless other social situations where one needs to be properly spruced up. 

However, a muddy field on a January morning isn't quite the same and after 200 yards, the dew will have washed them clean anyway. 


Speed of play is a different kettle of fish though. If someone is a slow player, I personally think it speaks volumes about their character.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get your point and I guess everyone uses their own criteria based on what's important to themselves, and everyone's list of criteria will be slightly different (and often while maybe not sub-conscious the opinion will be formed on auto-pilot) 

Some lists will contain things that most agree on (the really bad stuff people can do) while other items will be almost an irrelevance... and muddy shoes are certainly towards the latter end of the scale... just slightly higher on some lists than others


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2015)

This thread has two parts to it.

Judging people by dirty shoes - I don't agree with it, but yes we are all judgemental at times, just with different criteria.

Disrespectful to fellow players - sorry, a crock of.


----------



## Slab (Apr 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			This thread has two parts to it.

Judging people by dirty shoes - I don't agree with it, but yes we are all judgemental at times, just with different criteria.

Disrespectful to fellow players - sorry, a crock of.
		
Click to expand...

What about the third & primary part that is: Turning up for golf with dirty shoes?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 13, 2015)

Slab said:



			What about the third & primary part that is: Turning up for golf with dirty shoes?
		
Click to expand...

My shoes get cleaned occasionally, maybe once a week.. Probably more often than I clean my wellies, which are also used for walking through muddy fields.. I'll ask the dog, but I don't think she finds it disrespectful when I put dirty wellies on...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2015)

Slab said:



			What about the third & primary part that is: Turning up for golf with dirty shoes?
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's easy - that's a crime.

Well in some peoples eyes it is.

I hardly ever clean my shoes, so I disrespect everyone equally. Maybe I'm a commie or a leveller?

However, I play with all manner of handicappers, I rake bunkers, repair my pitchmarks, let faster groups play through and I'm generally a good egg.

Maybe we should have line ups , instead of throwing the balls up when having meets, then the clean brigade can go out early and "shine" together, whilst the great unwashed can have a sleep in, not shower, give our dogs a quick run round the block to have their daily poo (not picked up), and we'll spread our litter around the course, after you have gone.

Did you give the rulers out in class?


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 13, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Or, we could all try our best not to be judgemental Asshats. We may fail sometimes, but that shouldn't stop us trying. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think I love you...


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I haven't ever mentioned "golf ability".
All I ever said was that a pair of shoes caked in mud on the 1st tee would tell me the person was a lazy git and not a lot of respect (for want of another word) for his playing partners.
		
Click to expand...

My respect is based on people not being judegmental asshats (thank you bluewolf)


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2015)

Isn't there a saying you can't judge a book by its cover ? 

If I see someone looking scruffy on the course, I think that is a scruffy person. If I see a smart person on the course I think that person looks smart. That is all. I would not judge their character by how they look. Some of the smartest people are absolute nobs, and some of the scruffiest are my good friends.oo:


----------



## Marty420 (Apr 13, 2015)

If someone had mud on their shoes on the first tee i'd be more worried about how much golf they had played recently compared to myself. When the dirty golfer outdrives you, hits the approach closer and makes the birdie, the last thing you should be worried about is how clean his shoes are.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2015)

richart said:



			Some of the smartest people are absolute nobs, and some of the scruffiest are my good friends.oo:
		
Click to expand...



I'm worried now........................


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 13, 2015)

richart said:



			. Some of the smartest people are absolute nobs, and some of the scruffiest are my good friends.oo:
		
Click to expand...

I think this thread has proved that smartness does not stop one from being a knob


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I'm worried now........................ 

Click to expand...

 Dion't worry Gordon, you are always scruffy in my eyes.:thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 13, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			I think this thread has proved that smartness does not stop one from being a knob
		
Click to expand...


http://giphy.com/gifs/13GKP7xGjce5oI/html5   :clap:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 13, 2015)

Can somebody please explain how the cleanliness of shoes relates to Golf ability/knowledge/etiquette etc.
&#128515;


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Can somebody please explain how the cleanliness of shoes relates to Golf ability/knowledge/etiquette etc.
&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anybody said it did???


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 13, 2015)

Everyone has a right to and indeed does  make a judgement about someone the first time they met them in the first 5 or so seconds, based on a number of factors including what you value. 

So it does say more about the person doing the judging. In this case they value clean shoes. 

But if you are still using that by the time you come off the first green then you will be missing some arguably more important factors. And if you are still doing it when you come off the 18th then you really need to get a life. &#128521;


----------



## sev112 (Apr 13, 2015)

I wouldn't care less if they turned up to a job interview in muddy shoes if they were the best person for the job and a good person

I wouldn't even mind if the potential husband turned up at my daughter's wedding looking the same if they were a truly nice person.


----------



## stevelev (Apr 13, 2015)

sev112 said:



			I wouldn't care less if they turned up to a job interview in muddy shoes if they were the best person for the job and a good person

I wouldn't even mind if the potential husband turned up at my daughter's wedding looking the same if they were a truly nice person.
		
Click to expand...

You probably would if it were for a shoe shine lmao.  And are you sure you would be really happy with a dirty pair of shoes in the picture when everything else is pristine.

Get my rod, people are so easy to reel in, especially the ones with scruffy dirty shoes and a lack of respect.


----------



## Slab (Apr 14, 2015)

There was a young man from Tiree 
Who had manky shoes on the tee
When asked what's the craic 
He went on the attack
Crying, how dare you judge me!


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 14, 2015)

wow,
I better get myself a new pair of shoes for the Alwoodley meet on Sunday. Don't want anyone thinking I'm a scruff :lol:

while I'm on I might as well get some new trousers and a new shirt to match


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 14, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			wow,
I better get myself a new pair of shoes for the Alwoodley meet on Sunday. Don't want anyone thinking I'm a scruff :lol:

*tTICK*

while I'm on I might as well get some new trousers and a new shirt to match 

Click to expand...

*TICK*

And don't forget matching accessories!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 14, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			wow,
I better get myself a new pair of shoes for the Alwoodley meet on Sunday. Don't want anyone thinking I'm a scruff :lol:

while I'm on I might as well get some new trousers and a new shirt to match 

Click to expand...

And you will feel a lot better for it.:thup:

You could go low


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2015)

I haven't read all the posts but I've seen quite a lot of people off here in the flesh and the saying "you can put a pig in a suit and it'll still grunt" springs to mind :smirk:


----------



## GB72 (Apr 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			I haven't read all the posts but I've seen quite a lot of people off here in the flesh and the saying "you can put a pig in a suit and it'll still grunt" springs to mind :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you, I know that I do not look the best in golf gear, just does not suit me. I know that baseball caps do not suit me but it keeps the sun out of my eyes and the rain off my glasses. As for sparkling clean shoes, it depends on the time of year. My golf shoes are a bit like me car. I clean it all the time in the summer as there is some chance of it staying that way for more than 5 minutes. I clean it less in the winter as after 10 minutes of the road it is filthy again. Same with golf shoes, do not see the point spending time getting them sparkling in winter when they are going to be dirty again within a hole or 2.

Would really not understand judging people on any of this or making assumptions.


----------



## Paul77 (Apr 14, 2015)

I had my first round in a while last night. Took down the Adidas X-Traxion from the loft and took the CIF and toothbrush to them. I think they were the brightest thing on the course.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Took down the Adidas X-Traxion from the loft and took the CIF and toothbrush to them. I think they were the brightest thing on the course.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I like to hear!!
Respect 
:thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 14, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			That's what I like to hear!!
Respect 
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I will not be cleaning my shoes before tomorrows game Rob.:ears:

Actually don't need to, the course is totally dry, no mud to be seen. You could wear your slippers mate.:thup:


----------



## drew83 (May 14, 2015)

Just found this thread....

Why would you not want to look presentable? I'm not saying everyone should wear the latest brands & fashions, but a quick iron of the shirt/trousers/shorts. Shoes spruced up & old mud cleaned off. (More than anything, old mud will hinder the grip the shoes can give).

It just seems common place to me to be smart. 

But I guess I was brought up in ATC (Air Training Corps), Beavers, Cubs,Scouts where inspections were a common occurrence. Also when I played rugby (even at 10/11 years old) we turned up for every match, home or away, in shirts, club tie, trousers, clean shoes. If our boots weren't cleaned from the previous match, we got extra "warm up" laps from the coach.


----------



## Banzai (May 14, 2015)

Ridiculous, I do clean my shoes and dubbin them every now and then to keep the leather healthy but that's all, same as I used to do with the footy boots. 
As for ironing, just


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 14, 2015)

Winter golf - Old pair of shoes and waterproofs. Only ever cleaned by heavy rainfall. No one would know the difference after a couple of holes anyway.

Summer golf - Dozens of tops, many pairs of shorts to mix and match and half a dozen pairs of shoes of various makes and colours help keep me smart when it matters (in my opinion).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2015)

I do have a three or four pairs of older FJ's I keep mainly for winter golf. Not all are as waterproof as they once were but a pair of Sealskinz socks on and it makes no difference. I tend to wear darker clothes in the winter as they get hidden under waterproofs anyway and it's no fun trying to get mud out of light coloured trousers


----------

